# Sleep Apnea and CPAP machines



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

If you have been diagnosed with Obstructive Sleep Apnea Syndrome (OSAS) and been subscribed a CPAP or other Pap device and it is not working for you we can help. CPAP is the most effective method for treating OSAS but can take time to adjust to sleeping with the mask/headgear and airflow. 
Too many people give up on their devices before having the necessary help with getting their mask or airflow comfortable. We can give you the time and attention necessary to resolve most all matters associated with using a PAP device.
I meet too many people that don't take this disorder serious which results in a less than quality life or worse being a stroke or heart attack.
Please do yourself and family a favor and treat this serious disorder.

Sleep Easy Gulf Coast Sleep Diagnostic Center, LLC
850-607-7293
www.sleepeasygulfcoast.com
Find us on facebook


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Pensacola?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i got diagnosed about 3 yrs, ago. once i got properly fitted with mask and air flow which didn't take but a few visits i began to get the best sleep i had gotten in several years plus before i started using it i would wake up tired before i ever got started going in the morning. it's probably one of the best things i've done health wise ever.


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

*Yes, in Pensacola*

Off Route, thats great. Thats a common feeling from those that are diagnosed as severe then make the therapy work for them. They all say its night and day how much better they feel and they all wish they had done it sooner.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

I too have been using one for a couple of years, but in the 2 months I have started waking to an alligator death roll (constantly turning). Ay idea what could be causing that?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

*Sleep Apnea*

Best thing ever! Been using one 7 years. 5.5 hours of sleep now is better than 10 hours without one! Please pay attention to this post if you do have sleep apnea. Too many people have died of heart attack or stroke due to the amount of stress sleep apnea puts on your heart!


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

BG, not sure but could be a change in one of many habits/routines before bed. Diet, bedtime, meds, tv/computer before bed, really hard to say but start with discussing all the above with your Dr. Sometimes the simplest changes can disrupt your sleep routine.
JG, glad to hear its working for you. I have some immediate family members that are ticking time bombs but its all a joke to them. Time will tell.


----------

